# لماذا .... (الفراق)؟؟؟



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نبحث عن صديق يفتح لنا أبوابه..
عن إنسان يجيد استقبال أحزاننا في محطات قلبه..
نثرثر له بهدوء الموتى..
وربما بحماسة الثائرين..
ننزف تفاصيل الحكاية أمامه..
ننثر علامات الاستفهام في وجهه ؟.



لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نغلق أبوابنا علينا..
لا ننصت سوى لصوت أنيننا..
ولا نشم سوى رائحة الحزن المنبعثة من أعماقنا..
ولا نتذوق سوى أدمع خلفتها التفاصيل النهائية..
لحكاية كانت جميلة ؟!




لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نمتلئ بالخوف المريع..
ويكاد رعب الوحدة يقضي علينا..
ويخيل إلينا أن لا شيء مازال على قيد الحياة..
ونظن أن كل الاشياء تلهث خلفنا..
وأن نقطة النهاية أصبحت أمامنا !؟
..




لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نبدأ حكاية جديدة مع الحنين..

نعيش تفاصيله المؤلمة..
نستغرق في طقوسها الحزينة..
نحتسي أحداثها بمرارة..
نبحر بين سطورها..
نسافر مع كلماتها..
وغالبـاً ما تنتهى بنا فوق قارعة البـكاء ؟؟.




لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نتعمد إيذاء قلوبنا..
ننشط ذاكرتنا المتضخمة..
نغرس أنفسنا في أيامهم..
نبحث عن بقاياهم بإصرار..
نزور أطلالهم بأسى ؟؟!




لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نمارس كل أنواع الموت..
فنموت اختناقاً..
ونموت رعباً..
ونموت حزناً..
ونموت غربة..
ونزور كل مدن النهايات ؟؟!




لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

يتوقف الوقت..
وتتوقف استمرارية الأشياء..
ويتوقف ضجيج الحلم..
ويتوقف تدفق الفرح..
ويتوقف نمو الأمل..
ويتقطع حبل انتظار القادم الافضل؟ !




لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نعيد قراءة أنفسنا..
ونعيد طلاء أحلامنا..
ونقرر البدء من جديد..
وننادي الفرح بأعلى أصواتنا..
وتفشل كل محاولاتنا لأستدراك الفرح إلينا !؟؟ 




لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نحبهم ولا نحبهم..
نكرههم ولا نكرههم..
نشتاق إليهم ولا نشتاق..
نذكرهم ولا نذكرهم..
نتقدم خطوة .. ونتأخر خطوات ؟؟ 



لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•​
نشعر بالانكسار..
ونشعر بالتشتت..
والتبعثر..
والإرهاق..
ونشعر بالهزيمة..
كأن حرباً مريرة مع الواقع قد انتهت !؟؟




•°•وقبل أن يرعبنا المساءْ•°•
وقبل أن يرعبنا المساء..
أدركت أن ..
كل الأحلام بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي !
وكل الآلام بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي !
وكل الدموع بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي !
وكل البدايات بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي !




•°•وبعد أن أرعبنا المساءْ•°•
قد تكون مرحلة ما بعد الفراق..
بداية لمرحلة موت بطيء

منقول​​​​​​​


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ورااااااااااائع candy shop
شكرااااااا لطرحه اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_*موضوع رائع وكلام جميل جداا

مرسي ليكي كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع يا كاندى
ميرسى لمواضيعك الجميله دى​


----------



## mero_engel (28 نوفمبر 2008)

•°•وقبل أن يرعبنا المساءْ•°•
وقبل أن يرعبنا المساء..
أدركت أن ..
كل الأحلام بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي !
وكل الآلام بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي !
وكل الدموع بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي !
وكل البدايات بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي !


*رااااااائع يا كاندي بمعني الكلمه *
*تسلم ايدك يا غاليه *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل ورااااااااااائع candy shop​
> شكرااااااا لطرحه اختى
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> _*موضوع رائع وكلام جميل جداا​*_
> 
> _*مرسي ليكي كاندي*_​
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مايكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> رائع يا كاندى​
> 
> 
> ميرسى لمواضيعك الجميله دى​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> •°•وقبل أن يرعبنا المساءْ•°•
> وقبل أن يرعبنا المساء..
> أدركت أن ..
> كل الأحلام بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي !
> ...


 
ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

*بعد الفراق*

​*لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نبحث عن صديق يفتح لنا أبوابه..
عن إنسان يجيد استقبال أحزاننا في محطات قلبه..
نثرثر له بهدوء الموتى..
وربما بحماسة الثائرين..
ننزف تفاصيل الحكاية أمامه..
ننثر علامات الاستفهام في وجهه ؟.


لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نغلق أبوابنا علينا..
لا ننصت سوى لصوت أنيننا..
ولا نشم سوى رائحة الحزن المنبعثة من أعماقنا..
ولا نتذوق سوى أدمع خلفتها التفاصيل النهائية..
لحكاية كانت جميلة ؟!


لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نمتلئ بالخوف المريع..
ويكاد رعب الوحدة يقضي علينا..
ويخيل إلينا أن لا شيء مازال على قيد الحياة..
ونظن أن كل الاشياء تلهث خلفنا..
وأن نقطة النهاية أصبحت أمامنا !؟
..


لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نبدأ حكاية جديدة مع الحنين..
نعيش تفاصيله المؤلمة..
نستغرق في طقوسها الحزينة..
نحتسي أحداثها بمرارة..
نبحر بين سطورها..
نسافر مع كلماتها..
وغالبـاً ما تنتهى بنا فوق قارعة البـكاء ؟؟.


لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نتعمد إيذاء قلوبنا..
ننشط ذاكرتنا المتضخمة..
نغرس أنفسنا في أيامهم..
نبحث عن بقاياهم بإصرار..
نزور أطلالهم بأسى ؟؟!


لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نمارس كل أنواع الموت..
فنموت اختناقاً..
ونموت رعباً..
ونموت حزناً..
ونموت غربة..
ونزور كل مدن النهايات ؟؟!


لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

يتوقف الوقت..
وتتوقف استمرارية الأشياء..
ويتوقف ضجيج الحلم..
ويتوقف تدفق الفرح..
ويتوقف نمو الأمل..
ويتقطع حبل انتظار القادم الافضل؟ !


لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نعيد قراءة أنفسنا..
ونعيد طلاء أحلامنا..
ونقرر البدء من جديد..
وننادي الفرح بأعلى أصواتنا..
وتفشل كل محاولاتنا لأستدراك الفرح إلينا !؟؟ 


لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•


نحبهم ولا نحبهم..
نكرههم ولا نكرههم..
نشتاق إليهم ولا نشتاق..
نذكرهم ولا نذكرهم..
نتقدم خطوة .. ونتأخر خطوات ؟؟ 


لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•


نشعر بالانكسار..
ونشعر بالتشتت..
والتبعثر..
والإرهاق..
ونشعر بالهزيمة..
كأن حرباً مريرة مع الواقع قد انتهت !؟؟

منقول​*




​


----------



## tenaaaa (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*

رووووووعه جداااا
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*

رااااااااااااااائع جدااااا يا كاندي

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*

*موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا كاندي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*

*موضوع رائع يا كاندي 
ربنا يعوضك يا ست الكل​*


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



tenaaaa قال:


> رووووووعه جداااا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا تينا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



كليمو قال:


> رااااااااااااااائع جدااااا يا كاندي
> 
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا مايكل 

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا كاندي​*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك يا ست الكل*​


 

ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*

_



ولا نشم سوى رائحة الحزن المنبعثة من أعماقنا..​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل جدا كلماتك كاندى 
يسوع يبارك حياتك دايما​_


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*

*



			لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•


نحبهم ولا نحبهم..
نكرههم ولا نكرههم..
نشتاق إليهم ولا نشتاق..
نذكرهم ولا نذكرهم..
نتقدم خطوة .. ونتأخر خطوات ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*كلمات رائعة يا كاندي
مرسي ليكي*​


----------



## candy shop (17 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل جدا كلماتك كاندى _
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك دايما_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا تونى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*

*لماذا
•°•بعد الفراق•°•

نبدأ حكاية جديدة مع الحنين..
نعيش تفاصيله المؤلمة..
نستغرق في طقوسها الحزينة..
نحتسي أحداثها بمرارة..
نبحر بين سطورها..
نسافر مع كلماتها..
وغالبـاً ما تنتهى بنا فوق قارعة البـكاء ؟؟.


ودة الا بيحصل وصدقنى معرفشى ليه بس غصبن عننا اجنا كدة البشر كدة الطبع ضعيف ومغلوب على امرة
ميرسى ليكى موضوعك جميل جداااااا*


----------



## candy shop (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



كيريا قال:


> *لماذا*
> *•°•بعد الفراق•°•*
> 
> *نبدأ حكاية جديدة مع الحنين..*
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يكون معاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## Ferrari (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



> نعيد قراءة أنفسنا..
> ونعيد طلاء أحلامنا..
> ونقرر البدء من جديد..
> وننادي الفرح بأعلى أصواتنا..
> ...



حقيقى موضوع جميل تسلم ايديك يا كاندى

الرب يبارك خدمتِك
​


----------



## happy angel (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*

*ميرسى ياكاندى موضوع راااااائع جدااا


ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



ferrari قال:


> حقيقى موضوع جميل تسلم ايديك يا كاندى​
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتِك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا فرارى​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياكاندى موضوع راااااائع جدااا​*
> 
> 
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



candy shop قال:


> *لماذا*
> *•°•بعد الفراق•°•*
> 
> *نمارس كل أنواع الموت..*
> ...


----------



## candy shop (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: بعد الفراق*



stray sheep قال:


>


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (16 مارس 2010)

*لماذ بعد الفراق*

*لماذا بعد الفراق *


*نبحث عن صديق يفتح لنا ابوابه *

* عن انسان يجيد استقبال احزاننا في محطات قلبه *

* نثرثر له بهدوء الموتى *

* وربما بحماسة الثائرين *

* ننزف تفاصيل الحكاية امامه *


* ننثر علامات الاستفهام في وجهه ؟ *




* لماذا بعد الفراق *


*نغلق ابوابنا علينا *

* لا ننصت سوى لصوت انيننا *

* ولا نشم سوى رائحة الحزن المنبعثة من اعماقنا *

* ولا نتذوق سوى ادمع خلفتها التفاصيل النهائية *

* لحكاية كانت جميلة ؟ *




* لماذا بعد الفراق *

*نمتليء بالخوف المريع *

* ويكاد رعب الوحدة يقضي علينا *

* ويخيل الينا ان لا شيء مازال على قيد الحياة *

* ونظن ان كل الاشياء تلهث خلفنا *

* وأن نقطة النهاية اصبحتـ امامنا ؟ *




* لماذا بعد الفراق *


*نبدأ حكاية جديدة مع الحنين *

* نعيش تفاصيله المؤلمة *

* نستغرق في طقوسها الحزينة *

* نحتسي احداثها بمرارة *

* نبحر بين سطورها *

* نسافر مع كلماتها *

* وغالبـاً ما تنتهى بنا فوق قارعة البـكاء ؟؟ *




* لماذا بعد الفراق *

*نتعمد ايذاء قلوبنا *

* ننشط ذاكرتنا المتضخمة *

* نغرس انفسنا في ايامهم *

* نبحث عن بقاياهم بأصرار *

* نزور اطلالهم بأسى ؟؟ *




* لماذا بعد الفراق *


*نمارس كل انواع الموت *

* فنموت اختناقاً *

* ونموت رعباً *

* ونموت حزناً *

* ونموت غربة *

* ونزور كل مدن النهايات ؟؟ *




* لماذا بعد الفراق *

*يتوقف الوقت *

* وتتوقف استمرارية الاشياء *

* ويتوقف ضجيج الحلم *

* ويتوقف تدفق الفرح *

* ويتوقف نمو الامل *

* ويتقطع حبل انتظار القادم الافضل؟ *




* لماذا بعد الفراق *


*نعيد قراءة انفسنا *

* ونعيد طلاء احلامنا *

* ونقرر البدء من جديد *

* وننادي الفرح بأعلى أصواتنا *

* وتفشل كل محاولاتنا لأستدراك الفرح الينا ؟؟*




* لماذا بعد الفراق *

*نحبهم ولا نحبهم *

* نكرههم ولا نكرههم*

* نشتاق اليهم ولا نشتاق *

* نذكرهم ولا نذكرهم *

* نتقدم خطوة .. ونتأخر خطوات ؟؟ *
 
 




 *لماذ بعد الفراق *


*نشعر بالانكسار *

* ونشعر بالتشتت*

* والتبعثر *

* والارهاق *

* ونشعر بالهزيمة *

* كأن حرباً مريرة مع الواقع انتهت ؟؟ *

* وقبل ان يرعبنا المساء *

* بعد ألف من حزن فراقك أدركت أن *

* كل الاحلام بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي *

* كل الآلآم بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي *

* كل الدموع بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي *

* كل البدايات بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي * ​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

*موضوع فعلا فى منتهى الجمال 
بجد يستحق التقيم
ميرسى يا فندم على الموضوع الجميل

*​


----------



## marcelino (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

*نفسي أعرف لماذا*
​


----------



## mero_engel (17 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



+ cupid + قال:


> *موضوع فعلا فى منتهى الجمال
> بجد يستحق التقيم
> ميرسى يا فندم على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> *​


*ميرسي كيوبيد ربنا يخليك *
*وميرسي علي التشجيع الجميل *
*نورت الموضوع*
​


----------



## mero_engel (17 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



marcelino قال:


> *نفسي أعرف لماذا*
> ​


*احنا اللي بنعمل كده في نفسنا صدقني يا مارسلينو*
​


----------



## kalimooo (18 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

*وقبل ان يرعبنا المساء *

* بعد ألف من حزن فراقك أدركت أن *

* كل الاحلام بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي *

* كل الآلآم بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي *

* كل الدموع بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي *

* كل البدايات بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي

*
برأيي ان  التقدم الامام 

الحافز الاكبر له هو الفشل السابق

فو اردت ان اقفز قفزة كبيرة

فانني اجدني ارجع خطوات

 للوراء تمهيداً للقفزة المنوي فعلها

اشكر الك يا ميرووووووووووووووو

رائع لهو موضوعك

سلام المسيح معك...


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

*لماذا بعد الفراق 





نحبهم ولا نحبهم 

نكرههم ولا نكرههم

نشتاق اليهم ولا نشتاق 

نذكرهم ولا نذكرهم 

نتقدم خطوة .. ونتأخر خطوات ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​لانهم لا يتعوضوا 
اى انهم قليلين فى هذا العالم 
شكرا كتير ميرو
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



كليمو قال:


> *وقبل ان يرعبنا المساء *
> 
> * بعد ألف من حزن فراقك أدركت أن *
> 
> ...


*ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل 
ومشاركتك المميزه
نورت الموضوع*


----------



## mero_engel (29 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



kokoman قال:


> *لماذا بعد الفراق
> 
> *​لانهم لا يتعوضوا
> اى انهم قليلين فى هذا العالم
> ...



*شكرا ليك يا كوكو*
*فعلا معاك حق*
*الناس دي بقت قليله فعلا*
*نورت الموضوع *
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



> * بعد ألف من حزن فراقك أدركت أن *
> 
> * كل الاحلام بعد الفراق .. لا تجدي *
> 
> ...




موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا

وكلام راااائع

شكراااا ميرو حبيبتى 

ربنا يبا ركك​


----------



## mero_engel (9 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا
> 
> وكلام راااائع
> 
> ...


*ميرسي علي التشجيع الجميل*
*والمرور الاجمل كاندي *
*نورتي الموضوع*
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

*فية ناس مهما مر الوقت مش ممكن يتنسوا 
بيبقوا محفورين بالزاكرة 
موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ميرو 
الرب يبارك حياتك يا جميلة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

*لماذا بعد الفراق 

يتوقف الوقت 

وتتوقف استمرارية الاشياء 

ويتوقف ضجيج الحلم 

ويتوقف تدفق الفرح 

ويتوقف نمو الامل 

ويتقطع حبل انتظار القادم الافضل؟ ​*
*كلمات وموضوع جااامدين جداا
تستهالى اشد تقييم
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك يحاتك​*


----------



## happy angel (10 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



> *نغلق ابوابنا علينا
> 
> لا ننصت سوى لصوت انيننا
> 
> ...


*
ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *فية ناس مهما مر الوقت مش ممكن يتنسوا
> بيبقوا محفورين بالزاكرة
> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ميرو
> الرب يبارك حياتك يا جميلة​*


*فعلا معاكي حق يا راجعه *
*مرورك الاروع*
*نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي*
​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لماذا بعد الفراق
> 
> يتوقف الوقت
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا جميل علي تشجيعك وتقيمك *
*نورتي حبيبتي *
*الرب معك ويباركك*
​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



happy angel قال:


> *
> ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راائع
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*انا اللي بشكرك لمرورك في صفحتي المتواضعه *
*ميرسي يا هابي *
*الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

*موضوع جميل اوي يا ميرو*

*بس صدقيني اوقات كتير بيكون الفراق هو الحل الصحيح وربنا بيكون عارف ان الفراق ده هيكون فيه راحه اكتر من القرب*

*وانا عن نفسي فارقت ناس كتير في حياتي*

*وزعلت كتير عليهم ولكن مع الوقت ربنا وضحلي ليه كان لازم الفراق*

*واشكر ربنا علي كل الاحوال*

*ميرسي ليكي يا حبيبتي علي موضوعك *​


----------



## mero_engel (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



روزي86 قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي يا ميرو*
> 
> *بس صدقيني اوقات كتير بيكون الفراق هو الحل الصحيح وربنا بيكون عارف ان الفراق ده هيكون فيه راحه اكتر من القرب*
> 
> ...


*عندك حق يا روكا انه دايما ربنا بيخترلنا الصالح*
*لكن احنا بتبقي رؤيتنا للامور سطحيه*

*رايك جميل ومميز يا قمر*
*نورتي حبيبتي *
​


----------



## twety (11 مايو 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

*هقول ايه غير الله يسامحك*
*شكرا ياستى على الموضوع الرائع ده *
*بجد رااااائع*

*شكرا يا قمرى تستاهلى تقييم*
*وزى ما كتبتلك برضه ههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (12 مايو 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



twety قال:


> *هقول ايه غير الله يسامحك*
> *شكرا ياستى على الموضوع الرائع ده *
> *بجد رااااائع*
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا حبيبتي *
*نورتي الموضوع بمرورك الرائع*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

*روووووووووووعة يا ميرو*
*ميرسي يا جميل*​


----------



## mero_engel (13 مايو 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *روووووووووووعة يا ميرو*
> *ميرسي يا جميل*​


*مرورك الاروع يا روكا *
*نورتي الموضوع يا جميل*​


----------



## just member (14 مايو 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

موضوع اكثر من رائع اختى العزيزة ميرو
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



just member قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع اختى العزيزة ميرو
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


*بشكرك جوجو علي كلامك الجميل *
*وتشجيعك الدائم *
*نورتني*
*ربنا معك*
​


----------



## asmicheal (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*

لاننا دائما بعد الفراق 
نلجا لاساليب بشرية 
ولا نتجة 
للمعزى الوحيد لقلوبنا ومشاعرنا ونفسياتنا 
اللة لة كل المجد 
نبحث ونبحث 
وننسى ان نبحث داخلنا 
عن 
ذاك المانح السلام الذى يفوق كل بشر 

اذ

البشر معزون متعبون كلهم


----------



## mero_engel (18 مايو 2010)

*رد: لماذ بعد الفراق*



asmicheal قال:


> لاننا دائما بعد الفراق
> نلجا لاساليب بشرية
> ولا نتجة
> للمعزى الوحيد لقلوبنا ومشاعرنا ونفسياتنا
> ...


*فعلا يا اسمشيل معاكي حق *
*لاننا بشر تحت الضعف وبننسي يسوع اللي بيمدنا بالتعزيه *
*ميرسي علي مشاركتك المميزه والجميله*
*نورتي الموضوع*
​


----------

